# DMX Patching advice



## MichaelPHS (Nov 12, 2013)

Its been a while since I last patched in a DMX address, a good few years, being shadowed at that, and just wanted to check I still remembered it right. We have moving LED heads in our studio, with the old lever select DMX address rather than digital display, and wanted to check my understanding is correct that if (just using random numbers) 7, 19 and 131 are down, you would add them together to get a DMX address of 157? Thats how I remember i at leastt


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here you go http://www.chauvetlighting.com/chauvet-dip-switch-calculator/


----------



## MichaelPHS (Nov 12, 2013)

Ah I see, it works on a binary system, thanks very much


----------

